# Ich werbe dich!



## Akozi (18. März 2014)

Hallo erstmal, 

Du willst geworben werden und spielst gerne Horde? Dann lass mich dir helfen und komm auf Blackrock  Ich spiele gerne Hexer und Paladin. 
Meine Zeiten sind unter der Woche ab 19 Uhr und am Wochenende die ganze zeit. Ich bin 20 Jahre alt. 

Falls es noch Fragen gibt w/me

LG Balu


----------

